# Cricket's First Walk



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all!
So my little chocolate chunk went for her first walk yesterday. at first the leash was a very scary contraption, but Lady soon showed her the way. she even stopped to watch as some police cars rushed by with sirens. she is a very confident little chunk. I will post a video as soon as I get home. 

and after her vet appointment yesterday she went from 3.8 lbs. at her first appointment, and now weighs 5.4 lbs.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like cricket has a good appetite?!  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the video. Glad Lady is helping you with the training


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love chocolate chunk ...so cute


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Im having technical issues getting it off my phone. I will keep trying

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope that works

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/a...4-05/VID_20140505_172127_zpsbah4olzw.mp4.html

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK let me know if it didn't work

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Was a brief clip not sure if it was meant to be longer, but what a little poppet she is, brave girl in the outside world


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes it is a short video. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving your Chocolate chunk.. more like a little chocolate chip .. she's so cute  Enjoy the lovely walks Cricket


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't play the video, but I will ask my technical support to help me (husband) !!! lol 

Can we have some more Cricket photos please?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant! She's so cute but Amanda!! A longer video next time!! Pleeeeaaassseeeee!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is a natural! What a confident pup, she looks like she's walked on leash hundreds of times before. Rufus refused to move on his at first. He just plopped down and stayed put.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She did stay put for the first minute but caught on fast. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Pic taken right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

More pictures from this morning


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

she's so cute and looks so soft!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She is sooo sooo yummy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's adorable, I am sure you just love her to bits already.

She looks all smooth and glossy in her head and back with lovely waves on her legs. Is she smoother than Lady was?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is a tad smoother than Lady was....we say cricket looks like she is wearing a wavy shitrt. becuase her bum is quite smooth...but her hair is already changing...Lady had loose loose waves down her back and cricket only has it on part of her back....lady turned out rather curly, so it will be interesting to watch cricket change. I keep looking back at lady pictures comparing them....and we do love her so much already.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> she is a tad smoother than Lady was....we say cricket looks like she is wearing a wavy shitrt. becuase her bum is quite smooth...but her hair is already changing...Lady had loose loose waves down her back and cricket only has it on part of her back....lady turned out rather curly, so it will be interesting to watch cricket change. I keep looking back at lady pictures comparing them....and we do love her so much already.


She sounds like Ozzy. His hair it's wavy but it is straight. He really doesn't have any curl but he doesn't shed any more just when I comb him. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> she's so cute and looks so soft!


... she also looks as if she has needle teeth that like chewing 

Cricket is so sweet and what lush ears


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi said:


> ... she also looks as if she has needle teeth that like chewing
> 
> Cricket is so sweet and what lush ears


Oh she sure does have needle sharp teeth that love nipping. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Such a cutie, how is it going now, need more detailed update I think (and more pics of course).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Coming right up!!!


----------

